#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Χρονικός Προγραμματισμός >  > > >  >  >  Σύνταξη χρονικού προγραμματισμού και αμοιβές

## anavatis

Συνάδελφοι, θα ήθελα λίγο τα 'φώτα' σας. Για το έργο μου (κατοικία 203τ.μ. + υπόγειο(203) σε εκτός σχεδίου γήπεδο Ε=4150τμ), ένα μικρό προγραμματάκι αμοιβών μου βγάζει εκτός από αμοιβές μελέτης-επίβλεψης και μια επιπλέον αμοιβή τευχών χρονικού προγραμματισμού περί τα 800 ευρώ! 
1. Παρατηρώ-'παίζοντας' λίγο με το πρόγραμμα-ότι η αμοιβή αυτή προστίθεται στο σύνολο αμοιβής *μόνο των αρχιτεκτονικών*. Είναι δηλαδή 'πακέτο' στην αμοιβή του αρχιτέκτονα ή του εκάστοτε γενικού μελετητή-επιβλέποντα?
2.Πού θα βρω έντυπα γι' αυτή τη μελέτη? πώς το συντάσσω δηλαδή αυτό? το πιο απλό για πολεοδομία και 'πρωτάρη'.
3.Mπορώ να συντάξω ελάχιστη αμοιβή για *μερικές μελέτες μόνο* π.χ. αρχιτεκτονικά + περιβάλλοντα χώρο + χρονικός προγραμμασιμός? ή θα πρέπει πάντα ένας μηχανικός να τις συντάξει για όλους? Μπορεί δηλαδή ο φακελος της οικ. άδειας να αποτελείται απο πολλαπλά φύλλα προυπολογισμού και αμοιβής? Συνηθίζεται?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορεί ο μελετητής/επιβλέπων να είναι διαφορετικός από τον μελετητή των Αρχιτεκτονικών.
Οι μελέτες πάντως των τευχών προϋπολογισμού και του χρονικού προγραμματισμού θεωρούνται μέρος της αρχιτεκτονικής μελέτης αλλά παντού αναφέρονται ξεχωριστά, διαφορετικοί προϋπολογισμοί, διαφορετικές αμοιβές.Στο πανεπιστήμιο διδαχθήκαμε και χρονικό προγραμματισμό. Είμαι βέβαιος πως αν ανατρέξεις στις πανεπιστημιακές σημειώσεις σου και βιβλία θα βρεις σχετικά. Δεν είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο, ένα απλό διάγραμμα Gantt κάνεις αν στο ζητήσουν γιατί σε μερικές πολεοδομίες δεν υποβάλλεται καν μελέτη!Δεν κατάλαβα καλά το τι ρωτάς. Ο προϋπολογισμός είναι ένας συμβατικός ή αναλυτικός ή συνδυασμός τους. Οι μελέτες και οι επιβλέψεις υπολογίζονται με ένα προϋπολογισμό (δαπάνη μελέτης/επίβλεψης) που είναι ποσοστό του υπολογισθέντα συμβατικού/αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού. Τα ποσοστά ανά μελέτη είναι καθορισμένα.

----------

anavatis

----------


## anavatis

ευχαριστώ συνάδελφε. στο πρόγραμμά σου όταν ορίζω τα τετραγωνικά δεν υπάρχει πεδίο για περιβάλλοντα χώρο, ενώ στις αμοιβές εμφανίζεται με συντελεστή 5. Πως θα ορίσω τα τετραγωνικά αυτά στο πρόγραμμα?

----------


## Xάρης

Το ερώτημά σου έχει ήδη απαντηθεί *ΕΔΩ*, όπου είναι και η σωστή θέση όπου έπρεπε να αναρτηθεί.

----------

anavatis

----------

